# spese straordinarie



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

il 20 luglio vado in tribunale.
mio ex marito oltre a non pagare il mantenimento( mi farò intendere anche in quello) non paga  nessuna spesa straordinaria.

 il giudice mi ha fatto una cortesia enorme nel fissarmi questa udienza che serve appunto a " stabilire d'ufficio" quanli spese straordinarie, sopratutto quelle ovvie e ripetibili ( tipo libri di scuola ogni anno scolastico etc) sono tipicamente straordinarie e il papà non può esimersi dal contribuire al 50 percento.


ragazzi, ragazze, paolo....
fatemi degli esempi, qualsiasi cosa, possa essere ritenuto  spesa straordinaria.
accetto volentieri sugerimenti vari.


p.s. che cosa possono essere le spese ludiche e.... da ultimo cosa si intende per spese sportive , ricreative?


vi ringrazio


cat


----------



## Old Paolo (13 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> il 20 luglio vado in tribunale.
> mio ex marito oltre a non pagare il mantenimento( mi farò intendere anche in quello) non paga nessuna spesa straordinaria.
> 
> il giudice mi ha fatto una cortesia enorme nel fissarmi questa udienza che serve appunto a " stabilire d'ufficio" quanli spese straordinarie, sopratutto quelle ovvie e ripetibili ( tipo libri di scuola ogni anno scolastico etc) sono tipicamente straordinarie e il papà non può esimersi dal contribuire al 50 percento.
> ...


 



Le spese straordinarie che un giudice può imporre anche senza accordo, sono quelle necessarie al minore e nello stesso tempo di importo tale da non poter essere ricomprese nel normale mantenimento.


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Le spese straordinarie che un giudice può imporre anche senza accordo, sono quelle necessarie al minore e nello stesso tempo di importo tale da non poter essere ricomprese nel normale mantenimento.


 
paolo, mi dici che il giudice può anche imporle.... penso secondo usi e consuetudini, quello che di solito si fa.

il giudice l'altra volta , visto che il mio ex non ne paga neanche una..... mi ha chiesto di fargli una lista e depositarla per il 20 luglio.
la vediamo insieme e lui stabilisce quali ritenere straordinarie e obbligare mio ex marito a pagare , senza il suo consenso.


il fatto che il mio ex finora non consentendo nulla, non pagava nulla.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2007)

Spese per il dentista

Spese per vacanze studio

Spese per corso di nuoto o altro sport

Spese di manutenzione straordinaria immobile (se di proprietà)

Abbonamenti a treno/bus per trasferimenti casa scuola dei figli

Tasse scolastiche



Per ora mi vengono in mente queste....


----------



## Old Paolo (13 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> paolo, mi dici che il giudice può anche imporle.... penso secondo usi e consuetudini, quello che di solito si fa.
> 
> il giudice l'altra volta , visto che il mio ex non ne paga neanche una..... mi ha chiesto di fargli una lista e depositarla per il 20 luglio.
> la vediamo insieme e lui stabilisce quali ritenere straordinarie e obbligare mio ex marito a pagare , senza il suo consenso.
> ...


 
Nel senso che spese come quelle mediche e quelle dei libri senz'altro può imporle, ma altre sicuramente dipendono da tanti fattori, tieni conto che il criterio delle spese straordinarie è abbastanza recente, al'inizio della legge sul divorzio gli assegni si intendevano omnicomprensivi e solo dopo che nelle consensuali si è consolidato l'uso delle spese straordinarie questo sistema è diventato poi d'uso comune anche nelle giudiziali.


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spese per il dentista
> 
> Spese per vacanze studio
> 
> ...


 
bene, perfetto.

dimmi:
- libri di testo per la scuola?
- gite scolastiche obbligatorie che la scuola organizza
- tasse scolastiche, come hai detto tu, comprendono anche tasse università che il mio ragazzo più grande andrà a fare?
- di conseguenza bus fino alla stazione e poi treno fino all'università?
libri universitari?


----------



## Old Angel (13 Luglio 2007)

Penso che sia un argomenti interessante, una figura come Paolo serviva in questo Forum, che ne dite magari nel prossimo post di scrivere nella sezione * 	Divorzio e Separazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Paolo (13 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> bene, perfetto.
> 
> dimmi:
> - libri di testo per la scuola?
> ...


 
I libri certamente.

le gite non sono obbligatorie e comunque non hanno importi tali da considerarsi straordinarie (ma non si può mai dire)

Tasse scolastiche quelle universitarie sicuramente si.

I mezzi di trasporto assolutamente NO.


Tutto questo in relazione anche alle possibilità del genitore obbligato.


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Nel senso che spese come quelle mediche e quelle dei libri senz'altro può imporle, ma altre sicuramente dipendono da tanti fattori, tieni conto che il criterio delle spese straordinarie è abbastanza recente, al'inizio della legge sul divorzio gli assegni si intendevano omnicomprensivi e solo dopo che nelle consensuali si è consolidato l'uso delle spese straordinarie questo sistema è diventato poi d'uso comune anche nelle giudiziali.


 
sono daccordo.

in sentenza  provvisoria, stiamo in giudiziale, il giudice ha detto che erano da ripartirsi le spese straordinarie al 50 percento se preventivamente accordate ( afido condiviso)
tengo i figli 24 ore al giorno, lui non li vede da anni, non accordando nessuna spesa straordinaria lui non paga nulla.

gli ha negato pure 200 euro del dentista ( ascesso figlio).

poi mi chiedo, essendo che il mantenimento che lui mi deve è stabilito in base al tempo che lui" condivide" con i figli..... io mi sono permessa di far notare nel ricorso che essendo  che i figli non stanno mai con lui, di questo se ne deve tener conto.

es..... tre...quattro settimane d'estate , una di natale e una di pasqua.... dovrebbero stare con il padre ma non ci stanno per non parlare delle visite. non si vedono da 4 anni e mezzo......


io ho scritto che il giudice dovrebbe tenerne conto nel computo della cifra del mantenimento che si va a discutere il 20 luglio..



sbaglio, dico un'eresia ?


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> I libri certamente.
> 
> le gite non sono obbligatorie e comunque non hanno importi tali da considerarsi straordinarie (ma non si può mai dire)
> 
> ...


tu dici che le spese di trasporto sicuramente no.

*ti faccio un esempio.*

*io col mio stipendio pago tutto il mutuo, mi rimangono 150....200 euro al mese.*

*lui versa al figlio grande( che non glieli ha mai versati) 200 euro al mese.*

*Come fa il figlio con quella cifra pagarsi il mensile di treno, bus, pasti( farò domanda esu), sue spese personali?*


----------



## Old Paolo (13 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sono daccordo.
> 
> in sentenza provvisoria, stiamo in giudiziale, il giudice ha detto che erano da ripartirsi le spese straordinarie al 50 percento se preventivamente accordate ( afido condiviso)
> tengo i figli 24 ore al giorno, lui non li vede da anni, non accordando nessuna spesa straordinaria lui non paga nulla.
> ...


 
Leggi quà per farti un'idea.


http://www.separazione-divorzio.com/sentenze_mantenimento_figli.php


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> I libri certamente.
> 
> le gite non sono obbligatorie e comunque non hanno importi tali da considerarsi straordinarie (ma non si può mai dire)
> 
> ...


 
il giudice per esempio aveva detto che le gite erano da ritenersi spese straordinarie al 50 percento.


io mi rendo conto che in materia c'è un gran casino.


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Leggi quà per farti un'idea.
> 
> 
> http://www.separazione-divorzio.com/sentenze_mantenimento_figli.php


 
ho letto, specificato ma vago allo stesso tempo....


 io ho fatto una lista di testa mia per il giudice.
vediamo come va il 20
dirà lui, io non ho le idee chiare.


----------



## Old Paolo (13 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> il giudice per esempio aveva detto che le gite erano da ritenersi spese straordinarie al 50 percento.
> 
> 
> io mi rendo conto che in materia c'è un gran casino.


 

Tra quello che un giudice DICE per tentare di far raggiungere un accordo e quello che il giudice SCRIVE, può passarcene tanto.

Io non escludo che ti concedano tutte le spese, ma sono altrettanto sicuro che se lui avesse i mezzi per ricorrere in cassazione (cosa costosa e lunga), le spese straordinarie che ti sarebbero riconosciute sarebbero due o tre.


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Tra quello che un giudice DICE per tentare di far raggiungere un accordo e quello che il giudice SCRIVE, può passarcene tanto.
> 
> Io non escludo che ti concedano tutte le spese, ma sono altrettanto sicuro che se lui avesse i mezzi per ricorrere in cassazione (cosa costosa e lunga), le spese straordinarie che ti sarebbero riconosciute sarebbero due o tre.


 
.
ultima cosa.
come dici tu le spese straordinarie alla fine veramente straordinarie sono due o tre.

il , come ti ho detto sopra, mi accollo tutto il mutuo e mi rimane aria da mangiare( 150....200 euro al mese) e mi devo mantenere da sola pure il bambino piccolo.


lui con i suoi almeno 2300.....2500 euro al mese più 14 mensilità che io non prendo, profit aziendali e circa 6000 euro di rimborso irpef anno, mi passa di mantenimento( che non versa da mesi e mesi) 800 euro per 4 figli, tre dei quali adolescenti, uno universitario.


affido condiviso


lui non li vede mai.

può bastare una cifra del genere?


----------



## Old Paolo (13 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> .
> ultima cosa.
> come dici tu le spese straordinarie alla fine veramente straordinarie sono due o tre.
> 
> ...


 

No, quindi quello che è sbagliato è l'assegno, su quello dovresti batterti.


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> No, quindi quello che è sbagliato è l'assegno, su quello dovresti batterti.


sul ricorso infatti ho detto di prestare molta attenzione a quel aspetto.

o mi crescono il mantenimeno, o mi concedono spese straordinarie o.....



 o il sig mio marito mi spiega in termini concreti come posso a far campare dignitosamente 5 figli in quel modo, con quei soldi.


io imparo e seguo indicazioni.


sono stufa!!!!


----------

